# [Closed]



## Dathamier (Sep 3, 2017)

[Closed]


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

the invite expired x3


----------



## Dathamier (Sep 4, 2017)

Furrie said:


> the invite expired x3


Madness. I'll fix that.

Thought I set it to never expire... ugh


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

Dathamier said:


> Madness. I'll fix that.
> 
> Thought I set it to never expire... ugh


aha


----------



## Dathamier (Sep 4, 2017)

Link updated! If the one in the post itself doesn't work properly I'm placing it here as a redundancy 

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

If there are any issues with this link notify me promptly. Thank you!


----------



## Dathamier (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm bumping this thread. Not because it's the right thing to do, but because we're still getting members from FA and I want to see if anyone else would like to join up. 
If you think this is a cool concept, feel free to drop in. The more diverse we get the better or united creativity will become!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 15, 2017)

1 *super duper extreme atomic microscopic mega hyper ultra pigeon combo *question: Are you a durgon that is also friendly?


----------



## Dathamier (Sep 16, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> 1 *super duper extreme atomic microscopic mega hyper ultra pigeon combo *question: Are you a durgon that is also friendly?


I mean.. I try to be. Especially when it comes to running this server. 

 
Can you say no to this face? Didn't heckin think so


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Sep 17, 2017)

As soon as I get a chance, I will pop over and have a look.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 21, 2017)

Dathamier said:


> I mean.. I try to be. Especially when it comes to running this server.
> View attachment 21667
> Can you say no to this face? Didn't heckin think so


Hmmm, I dunnooo... that face looks pretty suspicious


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Is this Discord still going? The invite stopped working.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 5, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Is this Discord still going? The invite stopped working.


Some drama went down and he shut it down


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Some drama went down and he shut it down



Alright, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 5, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Alright, thanks for the heads up.


Most the people on the server left to the Ecoffee server


----------

